# Huron River Walleye, worth it?



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Swampbuckster said:


> I'd like to see what walleye and steelhead have tested below Flat Rock dam.


 Here's data on 7 steelhead. PFAS levels were very low. 
3rd column is length in cm.
4th column is weight in grams.
5th column is PFOS in parts per billion. 

Huron River, Flat Rock​Rainbow Trout​51.8​1560​4.8000001907​Huron River, Flat Rock​Rainbow Trout​62​2740​4.75​Huron River, Flat Rock​Rainbow Trout​48.4​1075​3.8399999142​Huron River, Flat Rock​Rainbow Trout​56.5​1630​3.4200000763​Huron River, Flat Rock​Rainbow Trout​52​1365​2.7799999714​Huron River, Flat Rock​Rainbow Trout​53.5​1560​2.7799999714​Huron River, Flat Rock​Rainbow Trout​61.5​2235​1.7200000286​


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

MickL said:


> Here's data on 7 steelhead. PFAS levels were very low.
> 3rd column is length in cm.
> 4th column is weight in grams.
> 5th column is PFOS in parts per billion.
> ...


Parts per billion or parts per trillion?


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

murdermittenkid said:


> Parts per billion or parts per trillion?


Parts per billion. Reported PFAS concentrations can be confusing. Water levels are usually given in parts per trillion but fish levels in ppb.
The 1st sample of bass from Kent Lake had levels of about 1500 ppb.


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

How recent was the data taken?


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> How recent was the data taken?


I didn't see any dates listed on the table.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

This brought to mind Schopenhauer's Law of Dilution: Put a teaspoon of wine in a gallon of sewage and you get sewage; put in teaspoon of sewage in a gallon of wine, and you get sewage.


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd like to see more data from Huron River fish sampled for PFAS....


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

Out-N-About said:


> I'd like to see more data from Huron River fish sampled for PFAS....


Here is a link that was in a Nov. 2021 PFAS article I read:
See, also our database of PFAS levels in 3,263 fish collected from 48 states.


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

MickL, that link wont open...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Out-N-About said:


> MickL, that link wont open...


It downloads an excel sheet.


----------

